# Is the board going to return to as it was b4 maintenance....?



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Apr 15, 2008)

Are we going to get back the comments, buddy list, the option to have a private profile etc?


----------



## ChoxlatChix (Apr 17, 2008)

What about our journals?  Are they coming back.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 17, 2008)

Most likely everything will return to normal.


----------



## ChoxlatChix (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, that's good cuz I miss my lil journal. Thanx for the reply


----------



## Zeal (Apr 22, 2008)

MzSouthVA said:


> What about our journals? Are they coming back.


 
I had a lot of important stuff in my journal


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 25, 2008)

I really miss my journal right about now.erplexed


----------



## beverly (Apr 27, 2008)

we are still working on it guys, sorry for the delay.. trust me you will know when its complete, the site will look alot different.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Apr 27, 2008)

beverly said:


> we are still working on it guys, sorry for the delay.. trust me you will know when its complete,* the site will look alot different.*


hmmmmmmmmmmm.. lol


----------



## PinkPeony (Apr 28, 2008)

I know the question has been answered by Bev but I just wanted to say that I too miss my profile comments and friends list
I'm excited for new features though(just assuming that we'll get any)


----------

